
Ask HN: How do I delete my resurrected Facebook support? - sfilargi
I deactivated my FB acccount back in 2010. A couple of days ago I received an email saying that my account has been reactivated, and if I wasn&#x27;t the one who did it I should visit the Help Center.<p>Long story short, I have to login to my account and ask it to be deleted&#x2F;deactivated again.<p>Problem is that although I remember my password, it asks me to verify my birthday, which given that I didn&#x27;t put my real one when I created the account, I don&#x27;t remember what it was. When I fail to do so, it simply refuses me to login without giving any other option&#x2F;suggestion.<p>This happened a couple of days ago. At first I gave up, and thought, fine, let it be.<p>But now I am starting getting email notifications about &quot;friends&quot; updates, which is kind of annoying.<p>Does anybody have any tips on how to contact FB support and ask them to delete the account?<p>Thanks!
======
Raed667
Contacting Facebook support by email has been a nightmare for me they just
don't respond. Until someone gave me a direct email of someone responsible for
my region then it went much faster.

